# Photoshop help with sky



## BackdropJunction (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi folks.

I am trying to replace the sky on one of my shots with something a little nicer.  I have been using photoshop for some time but don't know how to make this work.

http://wsm.ezsitedesigner.com/share...4//images/600_HO_Sawmill_17_22_x_54_22_LR.jpg

I want to replace the sky without losing the trees.  Of course the sky between them would need to be replaced as well.  anyone got a technique they could explain?

Thanks


----------



## skieur (Apr 20, 2011)

Replacing the sky will not improve that shot.  You require a centre of interest with more visual impact.

skieur


----------



## BackdropJunction (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for your reply sir, however, I am not sure you understand the application for the image.  I did find a way to replace the sky and it turned out fairly well.  I used the select color function, selecting portions of the original sky, than used the eraser to erase that section and expose the new sky underneath.


----------



## KmH (Apr 21, 2011)

Click Here for help with replacing the sky using Photoshop.


----------



## SunnyHours (Apr 21, 2011)

KmH said:


> Click Here for help with replacing the sky using Photoshop.


Haha never seen that site before...I have a feeling it'll/is become very popular


----------

